# Raptor HDD Or G.Skill/Patriot SSD?



## SkyKast (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm debating getting a 300GB velociraptor for $230 ($200 after MIR)

 - or - 

one of these two 128GB SSDs
1) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231221
2) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220343

I was hoping someone could shed some light on the topic...they are arond the came prices but the SSDs are less then half the capacity

I am using this for my OS and my program files so my OS and my programs run faster

Thanks


----------



## stupidbiznitch9 (Mar 31, 2009)

depends on whether or not you want to drop the cash.... random access hard drives do have their disadvantages....not many, but they are there...

EDIT: meaning accessing small files, if your working with many small files, they tend to under perform mechanical HDs but if you use mainly large files, go with the SSD, boot times will be significantly lowere with the SSD


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm running a SSD Gskill

LOVE IT 

F HARD DRIVES



D Installing windows 7 with a flash drive onto a SSD drive pt.1 ocLIT
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6Oi29Bvojk

two parts and shows how fast windows boots


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 31, 2009)

If you go SSD make sure you have a secondary conventional HD that you can download or convert video to (i.e. WRITE) if you are into that. Boot/seek/running is the bomb for ssd's, but write is not as good. 

I've toyed with the idea of primary SSD and secondary velociraptor or barracuda but now am fine with a 300g velociraptor secondary terabyte drive.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 31, 2009)

You have to think about it

Most files are small

Most programs take lots of small files to run

SDD has no access time at all.

So going to file to file=no time taken at all

on a normal harddrive that time addes up.


----------



## stupidbiznitch9 (Mar 31, 2009)

i meant writing small files...


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 31, 2009)

++ When you get to 4 SDD drives it out runs SAS. Even in write because of those access times adding up.

SDD is really the way of the future.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 31, 2009)

ok but id 128GB enough for an os and programs?


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 31, 2009)

yes it is

64 is also ok

Your just not going to have a made amount of programs installed like you would with a 1tb drive.


----------



## stupidbiznitch9 (Mar 31, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> ++ When you get to 4 SDD drives it out runs SAS. Even in write because of those access times adding up.
> 
> SDD is really the way of the future.



True. Was just pointing out that they aren't perfect, like many people make them out to be .


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 31, 2009)

the Patriot  look more fast but i see many guys go the gskill
and this more fast in fact it is not much more fast , as mussels say maybe first one boot windows in 2.5 sec and the other one in 2.52 sec


----------



## renozi (Mar 31, 2009)

I say get two OCZ Vertex 30GB and raid0 them. Mine are coming soon and should be mighty fast. Fitseries3 already has one of them that he's testing right now...pretty much convinced me to sell my OCZ Solids for Vertexes.


----------



## stupidbiznitch9 (Mar 31, 2009)

Either way...go with the SSD...if you want to drop $$$; OR you could just get the raptor setup and wait a year or two for the prices to go down on the SSD....


----------



## angelkiller (Mar 31, 2009)

Question. Do any of the drives you are considering use a *JMicron* controller? If so, I've heard their performance is really bad. You'll probably want to read this AnandTech article before you buy. OCZ Vertex(s) are the only _affordable_ SSD that's worth buying atm imo. (And they don't use JMicron controller)


----------



## Rock God (Mar 31, 2009)

renozi said:


> I say get two OCZ Vertex 30GB and raid0 them. Mine are coming soon and should be mighty fast. Fitseries3 already has one of them that he's testing right now...pretty much convinced me to sell my OCZ Solids for Vertexes.


Or 2 OCZ Vertex 120GB in RAID 0 like I have


----------



## Jakl (Mar 31, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> ok but id 128GB enough for an os and programs?



it should be plenty, you should get an External HDD and put all your downloads and all your crap into that, Thats what Im doing but Im still using HDD's atm until SDD's get allitle more cheaper


----------



## Pete1burn (Mar 31, 2009)

I was considering using two Vertex 30s in raid 0 and installing the OS and my most-played games on it, and all other games/apps on a standard drive.


----------



## Rock God (Mar 31, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> I was considering using two Vertex 30s in raid 0 and installing the OS and my most-played games on it, and all other games/apps on a standard drive.


Super quick 

Or get 2 OCZ Vertex 60GB's in RAID 0.

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/60GB...TA-3Gb-s-200MB-s-Read-and-160MB-s-Write-speed


----------



## Pete1burn (Mar 31, 2009)

I would, if it didn't jump the price from $240 to $340.  Selling my two 150gb Raptor Xs will almost cover two 30s, but not two 60s.


----------



## Rock God (Mar 31, 2009)

2 30's it is then


----------



## Pete1burn (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, but I really want two 60s.  lol


----------



## renozi (Mar 31, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> Yeah, but I really want two 60s.  lol



same here, but I just don't have the money. that's why its two 30GBs instead!


----------



## Pete1burn (Mar 31, 2009)

I think I'm gonna put my monitor and two raptors up for sale tonight.  See what I get out of those.


----------



## nafets (Mar 31, 2009)

To the OP;

Don't waste any money on those two SSD's you listed. They both utilize the above mentioned JMicron controller, which you should avoid at all costs.

The only current, widely available SSD's anyone should be considering are the:

1. Intel X25-E (SLC) or Intel X25-M (MLC)
2. OCZ Vertex or Supertalent UltraDrive ME (both are MLC, based on the Indilinx Barefoot controller).

Obviously you will pay a pretty penny for either of the Intel variants. If you are looking for a much more reasonable price/performance ratio, the Vertex and UltraDrive ME drives are excellent. You won't be disappointed with any of the four drives listed above...


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks for the help guys instead of 1x300GB Raptor I think I'm going with 1x60GB Vertex (for OS) and 1x150GB Raptor (for games and programs)

how does that sound?


----------



## bverstee (Apr 1, 2009)

At the moment only the Mtron, Samsung and Intel ssd's can keep up with the Raptor.
Check out the benchmarks at this site: www.ssdworld.net.


----------

